# Bathroom stall door clear opening width



## Robert (Feb 19, 2017)

I've noticed in CBC 11B-604.8.1.2 exception for clear door width on side opening stall doors require _34"_ clear width (as opposed to 32" for all other accessible doors). Does anyone know the rationale for the wider width?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2017)

A user must make a turn to get out; the extra inches are necessary.


----------



## Robert (Feb 19, 2017)

mark handler said:


> A user must make a turn to get out; the extra inches are necessary.


Thank you.


----------

